# The Root Beer Thread



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

This forum is sorely lacking in threads for the noble drink that is called Root Beer.

Confess your root beer love. Tell the world what your favorite root beer is, and what root beer you drink the most (if they are not the same).

As for me, my favorite is Sprecher's brand root beer. It's so smooth, creamy and savory. It's an orgy in my mouth. Sadly, you cannot find it south of the Mason-Dixon line. 

The root beer I drink most is Stewart's. As far as mass market root beers go, it's one of the best of the lot. Here in the south I can only find it at Cracker Barrel, but any excuse to go to Cracker Barrel is a good one.

Be advised that I might take it upon myself to critique your choice. I'm a root beer snob.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes! :bow: Finally a thread on root beer!

I used to be so obsessed with it. Until I developped an adverse reaction to sugars 

I lovelovelove A&W's root beer. It's creamy and smooth... it's so candy-like! 

There's not many root beer choices in my area, sadly. The most common is Barq's and I HATE that type! Though I do drink it for some similarity to root beer, but to me, it should be sweet and smooth, no bite!

The dominant ones around here are: Mug rootbeer, Barq's, and A&W. Then there's the old school fountain drink companies that have some nice ones as well, but they're hard to find.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh! I totally forgot about "Dad's Root Beer" that I used to love to buy with a ham and cheese sandwich at the local general store. It was something like 58 cents a bottle and was rather nice, but that one still had a bit of a bite as well. I think the main fun was ripping off the label and making the kids in the area think I was drinking real beer. (only to actually do it about 3 years later, lol)


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

To me, A&W has a taste reminiscent of caramel pancake syrup. It's too cloying for my taste. I agree with your opinion of Barq's. It's not root beer, especially because it has caffeine. No self-respecting root beer has caffeine added. Mug is... okay. It's inoffensive, but that's about all you can say for it.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Oh! I totally forgot about "Dad's Root Beer" that I used to love to buy with a ham and cheese sandwich at the local general store. It was something like 58 cents a bottle and was rather nice, but that one still had a bit of a bite as well. I think the main fun was ripping off the label and making the kids in the area think I was drinking real beer. (only to actually do it about 3 years later, lol)



Dad's root beer from the fountain was fantastic. The stuff you get in the store now is NOT the same. The stuff calling itself "Dad's" these days is pretty nasty.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't had Dad's since I was probably 8 years old. But I also moved out of the countryside, which was the only place to find it, so I lost the chance to drink it, lol.

Apparently Jones makes one, but they blend it with other flavours like blueberry and whatnot... I'm not sure how I could feel about that.

There's a convenience store in my city that has their own brand of fountain root beer that is amazeballs. I don't know how they did it, and it's a family owned shop, but that stuff should be sold by mass market. It goes down smooth and has no bite whatsoever. It also doesn't have that candy taste that A&W has. Perhaps I should go back to the shop and buy some one day  lol. That one has also been a few years since I had it.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

Jones root beer is actually fairly decent. It's not your typical root beer, but it's still recognizable as root beer.


----------



## KendraLee (Sep 28, 2010)

well since you like root beer so much. You would probably like the recipe I have for root beer pulled pork. the pork is made in the crock pot and the sauce you make for it is made out of...... yep...... root beer


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

I...

I...

It Must Be Mine!!!!

edit: what's the big idea with autoformatting caps lock words into lower case??!!


----------



## KendraLee (Sep 28, 2010)

lol, I'll look for the recipe for you but I probably won't get it to you till next week


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm patient. Thank you.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 28, 2010)

Barq's is my favorite, A & W is alright and I'm not a big fan of Mug. There's a brand up in New Hampshire that tastes like flowers (not in a good way) but I forgot what it is called.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 28, 2010)

top 5
jones
faygo
barqs 
dads
A&W

I LOVE love LOVE cherry rootbeer from Sonic. :eat2:


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mishty said:


> top 5
> jones
> faygo
> barqs
> ...



Faygo....I know some un-showered clowns who drink that. *shudders* I think I'll pass.

I don't think I've ever had Jones before, what's that like.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 28, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Faygo....I know some un-showered clowns who drink that. *shudders* I think I'll pass.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had Jones before, what's that like.



You leave 'em clowns out of it! lol 
No really though, I've loved faygo since I was 3 and could get 4 bottles for a dollar at the Piggly Wiggly 

Jones has a realllly clean taste, cause everything is kinda natural, so it isn't a super heavy heady kinda root beer, it's more.... like.... a Barq, without the bite.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Faygo....I know some un-showered clowns who drink that. *shudders* I think I'll pass.



Says the person whose taste in root beer is hopelessly pedestrian.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 28, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Says the person whose taste in root beer is hopelessly pedestrian.



HAHA 


Your so lucky in Mobile though! You get Jones AND Faygo at most stores.
:eat2:

By the way, have you tried stage planks yet? The ghetto Mobile loved cookie of choice?


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

Mishty said:


> HAHA
> 
> 
> Your so lucky in Mobile though! You get Jones AND Faygo at most stores.
> ...



I do like Jones, but Faygo is a cheapo root beer. I try to avoid root beers made with HFCS. It's gotta be real sugar for me. As for stage planks... never heard of it. I will have to investigate.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 28, 2010)

I really only drink A&W.
I do like Henry Weinhards too (i don't know if spelled that right). I drink that as a treat since it's a bit pricey.
There is also a brewery in the El Dorado casino in Reno that has a killer rootbeer. Hubby likes regular beer there too 

OH and how could i forget.. there's a rootbeer joint downtown that has good rootbeer.. we get floats there once in a while


----------



## Mishty (Sep 28, 2010)

I almost forgot!
The root beer of all root beers:






Stewarts! made with herbs and berries!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I really only drink A&W.
> I do like *Henry Weinhards* too (i don't know if spelled that right). I drink that as a treat since it's a bit pricey.
> There is also a brewery in the El Dorado casino in Reno that has a killer rootbeer. Hubby likes regular beer there too
> 
> OH and how could i forget.. there's a rootbeer joint downtown that has good rootbeer.. we get floats there once in a while



Now that's what I'm talking about! Real, honest to goodness craft root beer. If you have all those delicious options available, why bother with A&W?


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I almost forgot!
> The root beer of all root beers:
> 
> 
> ...



My dear, you just made my crush list by showing love for Stewart's.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 28, 2010)

Stewart's is here, too! 

I like their key lime drink. I don't think I've ever tried the root beer :blush: But I guess I must!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 28, 2010)

I have only three things to say in this thread:






root beer floats






and...


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 28, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! Real, honest to goodness craft root beer. If you have all those delicious options available, why bother with A&W?



Partly nostalgia with A&W. I have fond memories as a child driving out to the A&W place and getting a gallon of root beer. We lived in the boonies and it was quite a trek so it was a really nice treat. So i still like it. (plus it comes in diet since i rarely drink full sugar stuff.. i lost the taste for sugared soda while pregnant) I do admit, that the last time i had A&W i was sort of meh about it.

I think all this talk of root beer makes me want to head downtown with the boys and get some floats this weekend. (it's gonna be in the high 90's yet so a cool drink sounds like a great plan  )


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I almost forgot!
> The root beer of all root beers:
> 
> 
> ...


We have Stewart's drive-ins here and I am SO THERE all the time!!!!!


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 28, 2010)

http://springgrovesodapop.foodoro.com/products/root-beer-soda-12-oz-24-bottles

This Root Beer is made in a small town in southeastern MN. I used to live there and this is some great root beer and I don't even like root beer that much. My favorite flavor they make is the lemon sour..


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I have only three things to say in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> Partly nostalgia with A&W. I have fond memories as a child driving out to the A&W place and getting a gallon of root beer. We lived in the boonies and it was quite a trek so it was a really nice treat. So i still like it. (plus it comes in diet since i rarely drink full sugar stuff.. i lost the taste for sugared soda while pregnant) I do admit, that the last time i had A&W i was sort of meh about it.
> 
> I think all this talk of root beer makes me want to head downtown with the boys and get some floats this weekend. (it's gonna be in the high 90's yet so a cool drink sounds like a great plan  )



Sadly, the A&W you got as a child has little in common with the A&W sold today.



CastingPearls said:


> We have Stewart's drive-ins here and I am SO THERE all the time!!!!!



I'm jealous.



cinnamitch said:


> http://springgrovesodapop.foodoro.com/products/root-beer-soda-12-oz-24-bottles
> 
> This Root Beer is made in a small town in southeastern MN. I used to live there and this is some great root beer and I don't even like root beer that much. My favorite flavor they make is the lemon sour..



Send me some? :bounce:


----------



## Elfcat (Sep 28, 2010)

I get Hansens. I tend to look for root beer that has actual sassafras or sarsaparilla, which can be a quest these days. Root beer fans who drive from California to the Vegas Bash should stop at Barstow Station, this little shopping center on East Main street just southeast of the 15, pretty much right on the eastern end of town; there is a shop in the middle of the main building which has many different varieties of root beer. By this list it must be the liquor store.

http://www.barstowstation.net/merchants


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 28, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Sadly, the A&W you got as a child has little in common with the A&W sold today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Send me your address and I will send you a few bottles


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

Finding a root beer with sassafras is quite a task, considering that most root beer makers replaced it with wintergreen oil. Now that sassafras can be made safe, they haven't switched back.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Send me your address and I will send you a few bottles



Check your PM box. 

Thank you!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Finding a root beer with sassafras is quite a task, considering that most root beer makers replaced it with wintergreen oil. Now that sassafras can be made safe, they haven't switched back.


Root beer with sassafras is one of my faves too!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2010)

Firstly.. when it comes to sampling bottled rootbeers, this is my favorite website/online beverage source: http://www.popsoda.com

They have three root beer selections: Regular, Birch Beer, and Sarsaparilla.. among others including cream, ginger, colas, etc. 

They no longer offer Pepsi products, and alot of their selections appear to be out of stock. Hmm.

I've used this source for ordering Sioux City, Stewarts, Vernors, and Moxie. (Yeah, Moxie.. I had to know what it was, and why it remains a New England Only soda)


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 29, 2010)

I live in a root beer mecca, having access to root beers on tap including A&W, and Hires, and steakhouses that specialize in their own local brews. 

On Tap A&W, btw, has a strong salty taste, that has been putting me off.  

My earliest canned or bottled memories include A&W, Dad's, Frostie, Shasta (more vanilla than root), Fanta (prior to Coke's acquision of Barq's), I.B.C. (can't find it lately), Root 66, and Barq's.

A local favorite sarsaparilla, available by the 2 liter, is Maddox. Wonderful lingering licorce flavor.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 29, 2010)

I love Stewart's, and Root 66 is also pretty darn good. Sioux City is not bad. IBC is an average root beer, their cream soda is much better.

I have the website bookmarked. A friend sent me a 24 bottle gift pack a few years ago, and I had a ball trying the different root beers. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 29, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Sadly, the A&W you got as a child has little in common with the A&W sold today.



Maybe that's why the last time i had it i didn't like it. It was too much like a root beer barrel. (not my favorite flavor)
Root beer is my son Max's favorite kind of soda.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 29, 2010)

Henry Weinhardt's rootbeer in the amber bottle, made with Madagascar vanilla beans and honey...drooooool :eat2:


----------



## Dromond (Sep 29, 2010)

It's good, no question. One of the better root beers out there. It's still not as good as Sprecher's.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 30, 2010)

You guys are making me want to go to the rootbeer shop downtown. They have a wall of different sodas from all over that you can buy. (they even have sugar cane Dr. Pepper.)


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 30, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> You guys are making me want to go to the rootbeer shop downtown. They have a wall of different sodas from all over that you can buy. (they even have sugar cane Dr. Pepper.)



We have a bar like that in LA, but it's a martini bar with all different kinds of gin.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 30, 2010)

I went and got me a sixer of Henry's


----------



## Dromond (Sep 30, 2010)

Now that's sexy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 1, 2010)

he he, thanks.. i'm enjoying another one for breakfast today. It was sitting there all alone calling out my name


----------



## shinyapple (Oct 1, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> A local favorite sarsaparilla, available by the 2 liter, is Maddox. Wonderful lingering licorce flavor.



Fuzzy...I think we are neighbors unless you are talking about a different Maddox than the one near me. If Brigham City is your local sarsparilla source, then I'm waving from Layton.

And the birch root beer at Maddox Ranch is still better than the sarsparilla. I'm strongly anti-licorice though.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 1, 2010)

shinyapple said:


> I'm strongly anti-licorice though.



Agreed. In my never humble opinion, licorice has no place in root beer.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2010)

shinyapple said:


> Fuzzy...I think we are neighbors unless you are talking about a different Maddox than the one near me. If Brigham City is your local sarsparilla source, then I'm waving from Layton.
> 
> And the birch root beer at Maddox Ranch is still better than the sarsparilla. I'm strongly anti-licorice though.



Its been a long while since I've had their birch beer.. hmm. Yes, we are neighbors.


----------



## riplee (Oct 8, 2010)

This thread brings back fond memories from childhood.

Back in grade school there was a girl that always provided root beer for the school parties. Her mom owned the A & W on the outskirts of town.

She'd bring jugs of that magical stuff and it was kept cold in a vat with some dry ice. (She was terrifically popular!) 

That was back in the '70's. Have they altered the recipe since?



P.S. IBC's a favorite here.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 8, 2010)

Sadly, that delicious root beer is no more. The stuff they are calling A&W these days is a poor substitute.

IBC is fine, but there are many that are better.

Tell me the general area you live in, and I might be able to recommend a good local root beer.


----------



## Captain Save (Oct 9, 2010)

Reading this thread made me realize there's nothing wrong with me for being frustrated at the lack of root beer at most fast food joints and restaurants. I had a bottle of Sprecher's on my road trip today, and it went well with the slice of pepperoni pizza I had for lunch. I'm gonna see if I can find it more often.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 9, 2010)

Sprecher's is one of the best.


----------



## riplee (Oct 12, 2010)

"Tell me the general area you live in, and I might be able to recommend a good local root beer."

I'm in Arizona. Four Peaks Brewery in Tempe used to make their own root beer but not anymore.:doh:



I have to agree with Captain Save. Root beer washes down pizza oh so nicely.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 12, 2010)

Here you go:

http://www.delicioussparklingtemperancedrinks.net/rbeer/Distribute.html#AZ

I've never tried either brand, so you'll have to come back and report how they taste.


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 13, 2010)

Pulled Pork with Root Beer Barbecue Sauce​
Pork
2 1/2-3 lb pork sirloin roast
1/2 tsp salt
1/2tsp pepper
1Tbsp cooking oil
2 med. onions- cut into thin wedges
1 cup root beer*
2 Tbsp minced garlic

Trim fat from meat. sprinkle with salt and pepper and brown in oil on all sides in a large skillet. Drain and transfer meat to crock pot. add onions, garlic and root beer. cover and cook on low 8-10 hrs or high 4-5 hrs
Transfer roast to cutting board, remove onion from juices and discard juices (onions can be used to top sandwich). Use forks to shred meat.

Sauce
3 cups root beer*
1 cup bottled chili sauce
1/4 tsp root beer extract
(I like to double this to mix half with meat and have additional for when putting meat onto a bun)

combine 3 cups of root beer and chili sauce in a medium saucepan. bring to a boil then reduce heat. boil gently uncovered stirring occasionally about 30 minutes or until mixture is reduced to about 2 cups (this is why I make additional). When reduced add root beer extract then mix with meat

*use whatever your favorite root beer is for your desired flavor. My preference is Stewarts


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

Holy Hell! That is one recipe to fall in love with! :wubu:


----------



## Dromond (Oct 13, 2010)

I know I'm in love. :wubu:


----------



## Dromond (Oct 13, 2010)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to KendraLee again."

Drat.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Oct 14, 2010)

Dromond said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to KendraLee again."
> 
> Drat.



Got her for ya!!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Twilley (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm a recent root-concoction convert. Between this and sarsaparilla, I could kick myself for not trying it sooner.


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 15, 2010)

You have to let me know when you try the recipe:eat2:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 15, 2010)

Twilley said:


> I'm a recent root-concoction convert. Between this and sarsaparilla, I could kick myself for not trying it sooner.



You mean to tell me you NEVER had root beer before?!



**faints**

You've been deprived, my dear!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 15, 2010)

KendraLee said:


> You have to let me know when you try the recipe:eat2:



We just recently had pulled pork, so it will be a while before we have it again. But when we do, we will use this recipe. I shall insist.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 15, 2010)

Twilley said:


> I'm a recent root-concoction convert. Between this and sarsaparilla, *I could kick myself for not trying it sooner.*



As well you should.


----------



## Twilley (Oct 15, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> You mean to tell me you NEVER had root beer before?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>.< it won't let me rep you for this post. SHENANIGANS, I SAY!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2010)

I can't believe that no one mentioned IBC rootbeer. Its one of my faves. They also make some of the best black cherry and cream soda I've ever had.


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 20, 2010)

I love love love Root beer, even the name! LOL I'm not mention any brands that i like best, because i'm not going to let Dromond critique me 

I will say I only like A&W from the restaurants. Otherwise its just too sweet. 

As a girl I remember my great grandmother always had a can of Root beer. And my grandfather would always have a bag of those root beer barrel candies and I would sit in the curls of his legs on the sofa and he would share them with me.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 20, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I can't believe that no one mentioned IBC rootbeer. Its one of my faves. They also make some of the best black cherry and cream soda I've ever had.



I will agree that IBC cream soda is really really good.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 20, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> I love love love Root beer, even the name! LOL I'm not mention any brands that i like best, because i'm not going to let Dromond critique me
> 
> I will say I only like A&W from the restaurants. Otherwise its just too sweet.
> 
> As a girl I remember my great grandmother always had a can of Root beer. And my grandfather would always have a bag of those root beer barrel candies and I would sit in the curls of his legs on the sofa and he would share them with me.



Oh, come on Isa! Don't be a chicken, defend your root beer! 

And that is a wonderful memory.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 20, 2010)

I liked the lil root beer candies as well :happy: They're unbelievably hard to find nowadays as snacks for kids cuz of all the sugar and stuff in them (in my youth, eeeveryone has the soda bottle snack!) and they're rarely ever at the candy store anymore, either  I love those, lol.


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 20, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I liked the lil root beer candies as well :happy: They're unbelievably hard to find nowadays as snacks for kids cuz of all the sugar and stuff in them (in my youth, eeeveryone has the soda bottle snack!) and they're rarely ever at the candy store anymore, either  I love those, lol.



I had a boyfriend that used to suck on those so now whenever I smell or taste them I associate them with him. I find it very comforting and pleasant


----------



## Dromond (Oct 20, 2010)

The local grocery store had Jones sodas on clearance today. I got an 8 pack of cans for $1.70. Bonus!

Mmmm.... root beer.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> The local grocery store had Jones sodas on clearance today. I got an 8 pack of cans for $1.70. Bonus!
> 
> Mmmm.... root beer.



Can you ship some to me, purdy purdy puhleeeeeeeez!!!

:happy:


----------



## Dromond (Oct 20, 2010)

What if the customs agents confiscate it?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah about that..it seems I can't ship any consumables to Canada. Damn.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 1, 2010)

Dear US residents...

I now hate you because you can buy this:

http://twitpic.com/32eq0h/full

And we in Canada *cannot.*

So... What I'm getting at is...

    
NO FAIIIRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 1, 2010)

Huh.

For the first time ever, I regret not being able to drink alcohol.


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 13, 2010)

I love root beer! I grew up on A&W and I agree that the A&W of today just ain't the same!

I have taken a liking to Diet Hansen's Creamy Root Beer. It is actually quite good! Now, before you all shoot me, I know that diet root beer is just wrong. However, I have been trying to cut down on the amount of sugary drinks I have been consuming and found that Diet Hansen's has almost none of that horrible aftertaste that diet sodas have~as long as it is ice cold.

Now, mind you, I love root beer, so for me to say that a diet root beer actually tastes good is reeeeeaaaaaaallllly going some!

Of course, my favorite root beer is any kind that has vanilla ice cream floating in it! :eat2:


----------



## graphicsgal (Nov 22, 2010)

I am a fan of A&W some days. I also like Stewart's. There is a local guy who makes some delicious root beer....BuckSnort....that can be found at farmer's markets and some of the organic stores we have in the area. I do find myself craving it sometimes. It is earthy and I love the little bite it has. My kids, however, hate it.

(facebook page for BuckSnort: http://www.facebook.com/pages/BuckSnort-Root-Beer/115085721852351)


----------



## Dromond (Dec 1, 2010)

I would love to try Bucksnort. However, the licorice root ingredient makes me a bit wary, as too much licorice can really spoil the root beer. At least in my opinion.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 1, 2010)

Hubby and I are talking about buying a root beer making kit for our son for Xmas. He's 7 and loves root beer. It would be a daddy son project  i think it would be fun to make our own root beer


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 26, 2011)

shinyapple said:


> Fuzzy...I think we are neighbors unless you are talking about a different Maddox than the one near me. If Brigham City is your local sarsparilla source, then I'm waving from Layton.
> 
> And the birch root beer at Maddox Ranch is still better than the sarsparilla. I'm strongly anti-licorice though.


It's been years since I've been to the Maddox in Brigham City.
It made for a nice rest-break point when motorbike riding out to Bear Lake. 

Didn't recall they had house-brand rootbeer... that sounds interesitng. 
I'll definitely have to check that out again this summer!

-Rusty


----------



## Dromond (Apr 27, 2011)

Funny that this thread was revived. I'm currently enjoying a Boylan's root beer. :eat2:

It has a sharp nose, very inviting. The head lingers after pouring, which is always a good sign. The flavor has more savory than sweet notes, with a strong tingle of carbonation and a mild phosphoric after burn that is not unpleasant. For someone who wants a stronger flavor than the typical root beer, this one satisfies nicely.

I love me some root beer!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 27, 2011)

Ever since I had to give up alcohol, searching for new types of root beer has been an awesome past time. It has also lead me to sarsaparilla, and the sinus-clearing Maine Root:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 27, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> It's been years since I've been to the Maddox in Brigham City.
> It made for a nice rest-break point when motorbike riding out to Bear Lake.
> 
> Didn't recall they had house-brand rootbeer... that sounds interesitng.
> ...



They have their house-brand on tap (as it were) and available in 2-liter bottles. Rootbeer, sassparilla, and cream.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 28, 2011)

i love root beer! it is one of my favirote drinks.my favirote is A&W.but Mug's and Barq's are good too.this company called Polar makes some real good root beer too.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 28, 2011)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I have only three things to say in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do they still make Hires anymore?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 28, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> Do they still make Hires anymore?



OMG I LOVE HIRES! and yes they do! you can find it at some Family Dollar stores.


----------



## riplee (Jun 21, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Funny that this thread was revived. I'm currently enjoying a Boylan's root beer. :eat2:
> 
> It has a sharp nose, very inviting. The head lingers after pouring, which is always a good sign. The flavor has more savory than sweet notes, with a strong tingle of carbonation and a mild phosphoric after burn that is not unpleasant. For someone who wants a stronger flavor than the typical root beer, this one satisfies nicely.
> 
> I love me some root beer!



Just tried Boylan's recently...very enjoyable! Plus, I like that it's made with cane sugar rather than the dreaded corn syrup.


----------



## Yakatori (Jun 21, 2011)

I posted in the other root-beer thread by mistake...:doh:


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 30, 2011)

Watched Dine-In's Diners and Dives the other night and someone put rootbeer in their homemade BBQ for pork. I thought, "Wow, what a splendid idea!" I think I might try that.


----------



## Elfcat (Jun 30, 2011)

Hmmm, yeah, I should try looking up home-making rootbeer recipes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2011)

For those who can imbibe:

http://www.hardluckvodkamichigan.com/Hard Luck Test Site/site2010.html


----------



## Kamily (Jun 30, 2011)

Root beer is something that I drink only if its ice cold and in small amounts only. And I hate ice cream in it. YUCK!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 30, 2011)

Kamily said:


> Root beer is something that I drink only if its ice cold and in small amounts only. And I hate ice cream in it. YUCK!



Not all BBW's float.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 1, 2011)

Kamily said:


> Root beer is something that I drink only if its ice cold and in small amounts only. And I hate ice cream in it. YUCK!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 1, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



Ditto!

And this BBW definitely floats!


----------



## toottiefruitie (Jul 1, 2011)

LOVE!!! Root beer, it is getting so hard to buy it in the uk...going away to cry now!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 1, 2011)

reading this thread again.. I need to get me some root beer! i might try something different. 

Oh and i LOVE floats


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 1, 2011)

finished my A&W 2-Liter Root Beer the other day.as usual all kinds of good.lol


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 2, 2011)

ROOT BEER FLOATS!!

I knew there was something on my list I haven't had recently; thanks for the reminder.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 2, 2011)

So I may get shot by the root beer purists here, but our local Jack in the Box is now offering root beer floats! I had one yesterday and it was actually pretty good! Yum!:eat2:


----------



## Dromond (Jul 3, 2011)

It depends on the root beer in question.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 6, 2011)

Dromond said:


> It depends on the root beer in question.



It was Barq's. But I must amend my last post. It is hot here today so I stopped at Jack in the Box and got another float. It wasn't cold enough and I have no idea what they did, but the root beer had no flavor and the ice cream just melted...none of that yummy crusty root beer sugar that forms when you pour root beer over the ice cream! So disappointing.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 7, 2011)

Barq's is not root beer, in my opinion. Root beer should never have caffeine, as none of the ingredients of root beer contain caffeine. Aside from that, Barq's is a low quality drink. It doesn't make good floats.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 7, 2011)

this is some really really good root-beer if your able to find it,it's kinda rare but so good.i highly recommend.:happy:


----------



## Dromond (Sep 11, 2012)

Watch this space: I have found a local source here in my new Florida home to get micro-brew root beers. When I get the chance, I will be trying new rooties! :bounce:


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 11, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Watch this space: I have found a local source here in my new Florida home to get micro-brew root beers. When I get the chance, I will be trying new rooties! :bounce:



Have fun! Keep yourself in control, though! Hahahahaha


----------



## bremerton (Oct 7, 2012)

when i can't get st. arnold's (laughing at all you non-texans right now)





i do the next classy thing and go to sonic (they serve barqs). but there's something about root beer + sonic ice that makes me really happy.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 7, 2012)

I've had it, and it's pretty good. It still can't hold up to Sprecher's, though. 

And Barq's isn't root beer, it's a base pretender. Root beer does NOT have caffeine.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 7, 2012)

bremerton said:


> when i can't get st. arnold's (laughing at all you non-texans right now)




I need to give it a try sometime. I regularly drink St. Arnold's beer, Santo being my favorite, but I have never tried their root beer.


----------



## Deven (Oct 8, 2012)

I saw some Faygo rootbeer dislike, gotta put this up here:



> Faygo brands received some high praise from the culinary industry when it was announced that the September 2009 issue of Bon Appétit magazine ranked Faygo Root Beer as the best tasting American root beer, describing it as "dry and crisp, with a frothy head, a good bite and a long finish."[3][4]



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faygo


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 8, 2012)

Hire's Root Beer, the BEST EVER!!!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 8, 2012)

Deven said:


> I saw some Faygo rootbeer dislike, gotta put this up here:
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faygo



That just goes to show that the American public has no taste. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm hoping my hubs will stop off at A&W on the way home today. they have original recipe brewed everyday by the gallon it's so good. it's a good thing the 90 miles away from home. I think I die and sugar shock if it was closer.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 9, 2012)

They forgot my rootbeer!! We go back down in December, i WILL get my rootbeer!!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 9, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> They forgot my rootbeer!! We go back down in December, i WILL get my rootbeer!!



TO THE DOGHOUSE WITH HIM!

obligatory lower case text


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 9, 2012)

lol I can forgive him. It took them 45 minutes just to get out of Sacramento yesterday. they probably wanted to book it home.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone who forgets my root beer will feel my wrath! (dramatic organ music and sounds of thunder)


----------



## LifeTraveller (Oct 25, 2012)

As I was enjoying the warm weather today, I took a motorcycle ride to one of my favorite places. What I discovered inside, was most amazing. A substantial selection of sodas, but especially root beers. I have a few pictures, but they only show a portion of their selection. . It was a good day... I posted pictures of a few of the brands on display. .I only bought a couple for myself.. I apologize for the picture quality they were taken with a cell phone, but gives you an idea of the selection.

http://hawkeye53200.deviantart.com/#/d5j14px

http://hawkeye53200.deviantart.com/#/d5j14kx

http://hawkeye53200.deviantart.com/#/d5j1465


----------



## Dromond (Oct 25, 2012)

YOU MUST TRY THE BUTTERSCOTCH ROOT BEER!

You will thank me forever. You will. It's out of this world. I wish I still had access to it! :sad:


----------



## Dromond (Oct 25, 2012)

I've tried some of the rooties in your pictures.

The Good:

Dang! That's Good: Awesome. Their butterscotch... see above.
Gale's: A very savory root beer, and spicy. It has an unusual heat for a root beer, but in a good way.
Waialua: Excellent understated sweet flavor. A good sipping rootie.
Gray's: The best tasting traditional root beer. Nothing fancy added, just a good old fashioned root beer experience.
Sioux City: Very good traditional root beer flavor, would equal Gray's except for being a tad too acidic.
Thomas Kemper: The worst of the best, it's still better than average. It has a strong carbonation, and it works better in a float than for straight up drinking.

The Average:

Fitz's: I almost feel bad for calling it an average root beer, because it's an alright drink. It's downfall is a weird fruity note that keeps it from being a truly good root beer.
Virgil's: Their regular breed of root beer is drinkable. It's not bad, but it doesn't stand out from the crowd.
Dr Brown: Not very sweet, sort of bitter. Anemic carbonation. Not terrible, but not great.


The Bad:

Bulldog: Weaksauce flavor. Has nothing going for it.
Frostie: It tastes like cough medicine.
Virgil's Bavarian Nutmeg: The worst. The absolute worst. It tastes like I imagine the contents of a chemistry set would.

Unclassifiable: Jack Black's Dead Red. It's supposed to be a root beer, but it sure doesn't taste or drink like one. It has caffeine (a heresy for root beer) and the formulation tastes far more like a cola than anything. It's a decent drink, I'm just not convinced it's root beer.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Oct 26, 2012)

I picked up a Gale's and Fitz's, riding the bike I didn't want to "shake em up" too much, although it's unavoidable when you are on a country road or two. 

I'll take your recommendation on the butterscotch, next time I head that way.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 26, 2012)

I would love to hear your take on how they taste. Happy drinking!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 26, 2012)

I recently had this one at the George Washington/Mt. Vernon Estate... it was quite good!  (Sorry! Pic is huge)


----------



## Dromond (Oct 26, 2012)

ooooo. What were your impressions? Flavor? Carbonation? Spicy, sweet, creamy, smooth, etc?


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 26, 2012)

Dromond said:


> ooooo. What were your impressions? Flavor? Carbonation? Spicy, sweet, creamy, smooth, etc?




It was very flavorful and I looked at the ingredients and it had honey (which I love in rootbeer... I find it gives it more depth of flavor). I would say sweet and slightly creamy with just a hint of spice.

My favorite is still Henry Weinhard's but this one I really like and has less of a "bite"/smoother than Weinhard's


----------



## Dromond (Oct 26, 2012)

It sounds delicious. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 28, 2012)

I love this thread.. although I've never tried any of the drafts mentioned. I think I can get Boylan's. I'm going to look for it, or the others this week.


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 30, 2012)

I had the best root beer today at a restaurant in Eden Prairie, MN. I wish I knew what kind they used.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 30, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> I love this thread.. although I've never tried any of the drafts mentioned. I think I can get Boylan's. I'm going to look for it, or the others this week.



Boylan's is really good. You'll enjoy it.



EMH1701 said:


> I had the best root beer today at a restaurant in Eden Prairie, MN. I wish I knew what kind they used.



If you recall the name of the restaurant, you might be able to find out with an Internet search.


----------



## Deven (Oct 30, 2012)

Best rootbeer I ever had came from Fitz's in Saint Louis, MO:

You can order online.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 30, 2012)

Fitz's tasted alright to me, but I wouldn't call it among the best. Maybe straight from the brewery it's better.


----------



## Deven (Oct 30, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Fitz's tasted alright to me, but I wouldn't call it among the best. Maybe straight from the brewery it's better.



I was eating a burger with it, in their restaurant, so probably.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 30, 2012)

Deven said:


> I was eating a burger with it, in their restaurant, so probably.



Now I'm envious.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2012)

I saw this in the store.. saw that it was sweetened with Stevia, and wondered if I'd found a really great tasting diet root beer.

I didn't.

Has a good beginning, but a horrible aftertaste. I didn't even finish the four pack. 

Bad Rootbeer 1, Fuzzy 0


----------



## Dromond (Nov 1, 2012)

Ouch. Thanks for the warning, Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Ouch. Thanks for the warning, Fuzzy.



Now I just re-read your post about the Virgil's Bavarian.. and I'd say the Zero wasn't that far off.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 1, 2012)

That's... bad. Very very bad. You deserve rep for throwing yourself on that particular grenade.


----------



## EMH1701 (Nov 1, 2012)

Dromond said:


> If you recall the name of the restaurant, you might be able to find out with an Internet search.



Apparently they use 1919 Root Beer. It is some good stuff.


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 1, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> I saw this in the store.. saw that it was sweetened with Stevia, and wondered if I'd found a really great tasting diet root beer.
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> ...



Hey Fuzzy, 

Are you looking for a good diet root beer? I can't drink stuff with Aspartame in it as it gives me raging headaches. Most diet sodas are made with that evil chemical. 

I have found that Hansen's Diet Creamy Root Beer is made with Splenda and is actually quite tasty. I don't get the after taste with it at all. I truly would love to drink a real root beer every night, but that just isn't happening for me. So I have a Diet Hansen's Creamy Root Beer EVERY night with dinner! I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 1, 2012)

EMH1701 said:


> Apparently they use 1919 Root Beer. It is some good stuff.



I've never heard of it. Now I have to find a way to get some!

Edit: I can't get some. It's only offered in the Midwest, and they don't bottle it for individual sale. Grrr!



BullseyeB said:


> Hey Fuzzy,
> 
> Are you looking for a good diet root beer? I can't drink stuff with Aspartame in it as it gives me raging headaches. Most diet sodas are made with that evil chemical.
> 
> I have found that Hansen's Diet Creamy Root Beer is made with Splenda and is actually quite tasty. I don't get the after taste with it at all. I truly would love to drink a real root beer every night, but that just isn't happening for me. So I have a Diet Hansen's Creamy Root Beer EVERY night with dinner! I'm a happy girl.



Diet Stewarts is my recommendation. I've never tried diet Hansen's. Another project!


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 2, 2012)

Diet Stewarts. Thanks, Dro. I'll look into it!


Edit: Argh. I just looked up the ingredients to Stewart's diet root beer on www.labelwatch.com

It has Aspartame. It's a no go for me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 2, 2012)

Dro - they sell Sprecher's in the cafe in the building where I work. I have it for lunch allll the time.  It makes me happy!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 2, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Diet Stewarts. Thanks, Dro. I'll look into it!
> 
> 
> Edit: Argh. I just looked up the ingredients to Stewart's diet root beer on www.labelwatch.com
> ...



Awww. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dro - they sell Sprecher's in the cafe in the building where I work. I have it for lunch allll the time.  It makes me happy!



A good root beer is happy making.


----------



## EMH1701 (Nov 2, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I've never heard of it. Now I have to find a way to get some!
> 
> Edit: I can't get some. It's only offered in the Midwest, and they don't bottle it for individual sale. Grrr!



There has got to be some on eBay somewhere. Everything is on eBay.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 2, 2012)

They do not offer it in retail packaging. The smallest size they offer is a keg, which is way too much product for one person. Their real market is restaurants, bars and soda fountains located in the Midwest. They are currently logistically unable to expand further.


----------



## EMH1701 (Nov 2, 2012)

Dromond said:


> They do not offer it in retail packaging. The smallest size they offer is a keg, which is way too much product for one person. Their real market is restaurants, bars and soda fountains located in the Midwest. They are currently logistically unable to expand further.



 Let's hope they change their mind at some point.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 2, 2012)

Speaking of retail online, I googled Sprecher's and found this:

Sprecher's Brewery Online

They sell in singles, 12, 24, or 36 packs. About $12 for a 12 pack, and $16 to ship to Utah. 

Tempting..


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 2, 2012)

Popsoda.com has been my standby for exotic sodas from around the US. Their supply of Sprecher's was out of stock. I once ordered a six pack of Moxie from them, in glass bottles. Arrived without a problem.

Moxie, however, is nasty. Its kind of a cross between clove and burnt vacuum cleaner belt. :doh:


----------



## Dromond (Nov 2, 2012)

I can get Moxie off the store shelf here, and was curious about it. I think I will pass now.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Nov 3, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I would love to hear your take on how they taste. Happy drinking!



I can happily say your assessment of both Root Beer's were spot on. The spiciness of the Gale's was interesting, not what I would expect from Root Beer, but a very pleasant experience. Most surely worth a repeat purchase.


The Fitz's reminded me of a local Root Beer we used to get in Pittsburgh when we went to visit relatives. . It's what I expect Root Beer to taste like, however there is that bit of "fruitiness" you mentioned, over all it was very pleasing to my taste buds. . 

I'll be trying the "butterscotch" this weekend. . I might wait a few days though, my taste buds have been affected by a slight cold. . I don't want to miss anything. . :bow:


----------



## Dromond (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh, absolutely. The butterscotch root beer is quite sweet, but the flavor will make you forgive the sweetness of the brew.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2012)

Finally found Sprecher's, bought a 4 pack and stuck them in the fridge. Today, after stuffing some walls with insulation and hanging a couple half-sheets of sheetrock I treated myself to a bottle... and another. Wow. I had no idea. :eat2:


----------



## Dromond (Nov 4, 2012)

Sprecher's is the best. I know my root beer. :happy:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 13, 2012)

I finally remembered Sprecher's existed and looked on their website and apparently Menard's (apparently the inbred cousin of Lowe's and Home Depot) carries it about 5 miles from my home.

Got there and the four-packs were on sale for $2.57 so I got two Root Beers, and one each of ALL the other sodas they make, minus the low-cal Root Beer of course.

Gonna have it with dinner tonight.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Dec 14, 2012)

The Orange Mage said:


> I finally remembered Sprecher's existed and looked on their website and apparently Menard's (apparently the inbred cousin of Lowe's and Home Depot) carries it about 5 miles from my home.
> 
> Got there and the four-packs were on sale for $2.57 so I got two Root Beers, and one each of ALL the other sodas they make, minus the low-cal Root Beer of course.
> 
> Gonna have it with dinner tonight.



I'll have to check the Menard's here. .If they carry it, I'll be saved the additional mileage to Lehmans. . . In fact I'll check it out today while I'm in the area...

And on a side note to Dromond. . The butterscotch, was indeed everything you said!!!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 14, 2012)

I drink this stuff like water. It's actually not bad in a float either.






I personally love sarsaparilla as well.

And of course, pretty much all Stewart's beverages are delicious.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 14, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I drink this stuff like water. It's actually not bad in a float either.
> 
> I personally love sarsaparilla as well.
> 
> And of course, pretty much all Stewart's beverages are delicious.



I've had Pennsylvania Dutch root beer, and it's not bad for a mess of chemicals and high fructose corn syrup. (translation: I wouldn't drink it voluntarily, but if necessary I could drink it without pulling a face).

On the other hand, your love of Stewart's and sarsaparilla proves you do have a taste for good beverage after all.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 14, 2012)

LifeTraveller said:


> And on a side note to Dromond. . The butterscotch, was indeed everything you said!!!



I knew you'd love it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 14, 2012)

We bought a Sodastream as an early family xmas present. Their root beer isn't bad at all. The diet tastes as sweet as non-diet stuff. Plus basically we have root beer on demand  I had a sample of the root beer and it sold me to not question hubs desire for the thing.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 14, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> We bought a Sodastream as an early family xmas present. Their root beer isn't bad at all. The diet tastes as sweet as non-diet stuff. Plus basically we have root beer on demand  I had a sample of the root beer and it sold me to not question hubs desire for the thing.



I want one.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 14, 2012)

It's a lot of fun  But the side effect is I drink like 3x the soda i used to.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 14, 2012)

If I had one, I'd pretty much use it exclusively to make my own root beer. I'd learn how to brew up my own syrup. :eat2:


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Dec 16, 2012)

I like the root beer at BJ's Brewhouse. :eat2:


----------



## Dromond (Dec 16, 2012)

There is one near me! :bounce:

I must try it!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 21, 2012)

I attempted to make root beer from extract.

The result was... not good. :doh:

I'm going to try again, but I don't know. I should probably leave it to the professionals.


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 22, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I attempted to make root beer from extract.
> 
> The result was... not good. :doh:
> 
> I'm going to try again, but I don't know. I should probably leave it to the professionals.



Uh oh. That's disappointing. :doh:


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 23, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Moxie, however, is nasty. Its kind of a cross between clove and burnt vacuum cleaner belt. :doh:





Dromond said:


> I can get Moxie off the store shelf here, and was curious about it. I think I will pass now.



Moxie is great stuff! I always used to stock up on it when I visited relatives in New England. I can't tell you how happy I was when I found a place here in Los Angeles that carries it.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 21, 2013)

Fitz's is a good root beer


----------



## swordchick (Jan 22, 2013)

Ellis Island Casino & Brewery in Las Vegas make their own root beer. It is really good.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 14, 2013)

I just finished thoroughly enjoying a root beer float. Ahhhhhh, bliss.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm Not Zoidberg said:


> Moxie is great stuff! I always used to stock up on it when I visited relatives in New England. I can't tell you how happy I was when I found a place here in Los Angeles that carries it.


Good source for obscure and boutique sodas: Galco's Old World Grocery in Highland Park, CA.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 22, 2013)

Apparently its not for girls..


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Apparently its not for girls..



Hey Fuzzy,

How does this taste? Can you check for me and let me know what it is sweetened with? Is there Aspartame?

Thanks,

BullseyeB


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 23, 2013)

BullseyeB said:


> Hey Fuzzy,
> 
> How does this taste? Can you check for me and let me know what it is sweetened with? Is there Aspartame?
> 
> ...



The Walmart here carries the A&W 10, 7-up 10, and the Sunkist 10. I have yet to see the RC Cola 10. I can't taste the difference between A&W 10 and Regular. 

It is sweetened with high fructose corn syrup, aspartame, and acesulfame potassium.


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> The Walmart here carries the A&W 10, 7-up 10, and the Sunkist 10. I have yet to see the RC Cola 10. I can't taste the difference between A&W 10 and Regular.
> 
> It is sweetened with high fructose corn syrup, *aspartame*, and acesulfame potassium.



*Dang it!!!*

Thanks anyway. :doh:


----------



## Dromond (Mar 5, 2013)

A root beer candy for me to love!

Claey's candies are great. The root beer has a nicely satisfying flavor. It's a pretty standard root beer taste, no surprises, but the traditional root beer flavor is well represented. :eat2: You can sometimes find them at Walmart, and you can also sometimes find them in dollar stores. If you can't find them locally, you can always order from online. This candy is worth it.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 5, 2013)

Dromond said:


> A root beer candy for me to love!
> 
> Claey's candies are great. The root beer has a nicely satisfying flavor. It's a pretty standard root beer taste, no surprises, but the traditional root beer flavor is well represented. :eat2: You can sometimes find them at Walmart, and you can also sometimes find them in dollar stores. If you can't find them locally, you can always order from online. This candy is worth it.



Thanks for the tip! Yum!:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 5, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Apparently its not for girls..



off topic, but love the stormtrooper in the background 


And i picked up a 2 liter of the 10cal stuff haven't tried it yet. I'll pour some when i get around to eating dinner


----------



## EMH1701 (Mar 14, 2013)

I got some sarsaparilla flavoring. Ordered a soda stream machine too. I will see how homemade root beer tastes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm curious what you'll use for a liquid sweetener, diet or regular.


----------



## Deven (Mar 15, 2013)

Dromond said:


> A root beer candy for me to love!
> 
> Claey's candies are great. The root beer has a nicely satisfying flavor. It's a pretty standard root beer taste, no surprises, but the traditional root beer flavor is well represented. :eat2: You can sometimes find them at Walmart, and you can also sometimes find them in dollar stores. If you can't find them locally, you can always order from online. This candy is worth it.



My grandpop and I used to love A&W Rootbeer barrels. Reminds me of the days on the farm... sweet, sweet memories (and it makes me miss Pop Pop something fierce!)


----------



## Dromond (Apr 28, 2013)

Being broke and craving root beer, I stopped in at Walgreen's and picked up a 20 oz bottle of their house brand ("Nice!" is their house brand name) root beer for a buck.

Lesson learned: You get what you pay for.

It wasn't the worst tasting root beer I've ever had, but it wasn't pleasant. The only thing really going for it is a good head. Nice and foamy. It didn't have much of a nose. That usually means flavor is lacking, but not in this case. The carbonation was harsh, giving a solid burn in the first second of drinking, after which the flavor was able to come through. Rather bitter, not creamy at all, and even lacking the cloying feeling that usually comes from HCFS sweetener. It had all the mouthfeel of mouthwash. The peak of flavor finally hit the familiar root beery note, but it was transitory. The aftertaste took over and brutally murdered whatever root beer flavor there might have been. The after taste can best be described as astringent. Thankfully, the aftertaste didn't linger long. The aftertaste quickly faded into a lingering tickle in the back of the throat. That tickle suggests phosphoric acid.

I tossed the rest of the bottle. Do not make my mistake. Stay away from the appallingly misnamed Nice! root beer.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 29, 2013)

Great description, Dro! Thanks for the heads up!

Mmmmm...rootbeer...:eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 29, 2013)

I had my first bottle of craft-brewed root beer. From Kat-Bird Soda Company in Bastrop, TX. The ingredients are: Filtered water, cane sugar, brown sugar, sassafrass root bark oil, burdock root, sarsaparilla root, star anise, and licorice root. 

It was only lightly carbonated, so little to no foam. But the flavor was incredible. Very creamy and smooth with a distinct root beer flavor. And I could taste the little something extra from the brown sugar. A faint burnt-sugar caramel taste in the background. It's there in the aroma too. After I finished it, I kept sniffing the bottle! While I was drinking it, I kept thinking that it tasted like I remembered root beer tasting in the 1970's. 

Whenever I am anywhere near Bastrop, I'll make a point to swing by the Producer's Market to buy more. 

Tracy


----------



## Dromond (Apr 29, 2013)

Tracyarts said:


> I had my first bottle of craft-brewed root beer. From Kat-Bird Soda Company in Bastrop, TX. The ingredients are: Filtered water, cane sugar, brown sugar, sassafrass root bark oil, burdock root, sarsaparilla root, star anise, and licorice root.
> 
> It was only lightly carbonated, so little to no foam. But the flavor was incredible. Very creamy and smooth with a distinct root beer flavor. And I could taste the little something extra from the brown sugar. A faint burnt-sugar caramel taste in the background. It's there in the aroma too. After I finished it, I kept sniffing the bottle! While I was drinking it, I kept thinking that it tasted like I remembered root beer tasting in the 1970's.
> 
> ...



It sounds amazing. Fermented root beers have less carbonation than the factory produced brands, because the carbonation comes solely from yeast action, rather than injection of carbon dioxide gas. Also, much of the carbonation produced escapes when the product is handled. Still, fermented craft root beers have a subtlety of flavor that the big brands can't match.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 29, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Being broke and craving root beer, I stopped in at Walgreen's and picked up a 20 oz bottle of their house brand ("Nice!" is their house brand name) root beer for a buck.
> 
> Lesson learned: You get what you pay for.
> 
> ...



wow Nice! wasn't nice. *scribbles note to self : Skip Walgreen" which is odd considering Walgreen has those root beer barrel candies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2013)

I had been contemplating the Nice! brand, but my hand grabs something else each time. I have high confidence in your reviews, and will take heed. :bow:




Dromond said:


> Being broke and craving root beer, I stopped in at Walgreen's and picked up a 20 oz bottle of their house brand ("Nice!" is their house brand name) root beer for a buck.
> 
> Lesson learned: You get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


----------



## AuntHen (May 29, 2013)

I am not big on pizza but if I have it, I have to have root beer with it... last time I went to this swanky pizza place, they did not serve root beer. It just wasn't the same :/

I am so proud to be a root beer snob. My Dad taught me the love of root beer and sarsaparillas from when I was a kid. The man is a straight up root beer connoisseur. One time on a road trip to my Granny's, he took a long route through Kansas City just to find a good sarsaparilla he had hear about haha.

I haven't found a *new *truly good root beer in a long while now, boo.

I need a root beer. It's good for the soul


----------



## Dromond (May 29, 2013)

I've been in a root beer drought also. It's very disheartening.


----------



## AuntHen (May 30, 2013)

Sooo, I found this today at Whole Foods (their only other option is their store 365 brand which I was not impressed with). I do not think this has been reviewed before but please correct me if I am wrong.

It has a list of ingredients that make is sound delightful... bourbon vanilla, anise, sarsaparilla and some of the oils you find in others... wintergreen, licorice, birch...

I was bummed to see no honey listed but whatever.

I must say, I was disappointed. Boo. It was sharp, pretty sweet, not much spice, barely any creaminess and no head/foam until you poured it out hard and it disappeared pretty fast. I have decided it has to be creamier and have a good strong foam right from the top coming off or I am like meh. 

It was not cheap so another boo. Gonna just stick to my good ol' Henry Weinhard


----------



## Dromond (May 30, 2013)

I've tried Natural Brew, and I agree with your review. Definitely NOT worth the price.

But I never reviewed it, so good job sounding the alarm. I'm just sorry you had to experience a bad rootie.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 18, 2013)

I just cracked open a bottle of Stewart's Root Beer expecting the usual root beery goodness, and instead got a watery mess that was overly carbonated, weakly flavored, and had an aftertaste that reminded me of cough medicine. What the hell!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 20, 2013)

The diet root beer flavoring sample provided in the multi-sample pack for the Sodastream soda maker is awful. 

The diet ginger beer is almost as bad. Bleah.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 20, 2013)

Fuzzy,

Is anything about the Sodastream any good? I just wonder if it can really hold up against a real Pepsi or Coke, for example.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 20, 2013)

I love making the Crystal Light energy drink with a little extra lemonade syrup with my Soda Stream. There are a variety of colas that are pretty darned good too. I am not a regular soda drinker though. It's a once in a while treat for me. The kids LOVE the koolaid brand syrups too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 21, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I love making the Crystal Light energy drink with a little extra lemonade syrup with my Soda Stream. There are a variety of colas that are pretty darned good too. I am not a regular soda drinker though. It's a once in a while treat for me. The kids LOVE the koolaid brand syrups too.



I like using a full measure of the Diet Fountain Mist (Diet Dew), and a 1/4 measure of the Crystal light lemonade. Its the closest I can get to a real diet dew.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 21, 2013)

BullseyeB said:


> Fuzzy,
> 
> Is anything about the Sodastream any good? I just wonder if it can really hold up against a real Pepsi or Coke, for example.



Pros: No Aspartame. No excess aluminum cans/plastic bottles. The CO2 canister can be exchanged almost everywhere (but I choose Walmart since its closest).

Cons: Its not Coke, and its not Diet Coke. I'm not a fan of Diet Pepsi so I can't say about that. That said, the other flavors are close, and you're free to mix suicides if you want. I'm just about to buy a 1 gallon box of Diet Dr Pepper syrup off of Amazon because Diet Dr. Pete is just like Diet Dr. Thunder. (Bleah.) However if you go that route, you'll need a custom valve to drain the bag and the ratio is different.

SodaStream syrup is about 23 to 1, while soda fountain syrups are 5 to 1. So I'd have to use about 6oz of syrup per 1 liter water. But you're right, if its not Coke, its something else.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 22, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I like using a full measure of the Diet Fountain Mist (Diet Dew), and a 1/4 measure of the Crystal light lemonade. Its the closest I can get to a real diet dew.



I do that too and add some cherry torani to make "Red Dew"


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 10, 2013)

We had a BevMo! open up in Chico so we decided to check it out yesterday. They had a whole section dedicated to craft root beers. So i decided to pick up a couple!





This one was a good, classic flavored root beer. Made with cane sugar and tasted almost like a liquid root beer barrel. It was good.




This one was really interesting. It was a clear beer. Its bouquet was really strong smelling of root beer but when you took a swig it had root beer under flavors but had a strong almost minty side taste. It reminded me of some candy i've had in my life. I cant put my finger on WHAT candy that was though. I liked it, maybe it was different since i called itself a birch beer  I shared my bottles with Max and the hubs and they both think we should go there once in a while to sample different kinds of root beer


----------



## Dromond (Nov 10, 2013)

Oooo, I don't know those root beers. Congrats on finding new rooties to try!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2013)

My favorite sub/hoagie shop now features Pennsylvania Dutch brand Birch beer on the soda fountain (along with Coke, Diet Coke etc.). I've never heard of this stuff. It was really tasty. I need to go back and try it again so I can describe it. 

It really seemed out of place, since its based out of New Jersey.. but since this sub/hoagie sub shop claims to be east coast authentic, I'm not going to argue.. I'm just going to get more beer.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 11, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> "_This one was really interesting. It was *a clear beer*. Its bouquet was really strong *smelling of root beer but when you took a swig it had root beer under flavors* but had a strong almost minty side taste. It reminded me of some candy i've had in my life. I cant put my finger on WHAT candy that was though. I liked it, maybe it was different since i *called itself a birch beer*..._"


I'm immediately thinking of those fancy Christmas candies you get out of a tin. And, of course, Snapple's all too brief foray into the root-beer market.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I had root beer once. It's like a sweeter version of sarsparilla right? I LOVE sarsparilla.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 11, 2013)

Root beer, birch beer, and sarsaparilla are all similar beverages. They are also all delicious. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 11, 2013)

Yakatori said:


> I'm immediately thinking of those fancy Christmas candies you get out of a tin. And, of course, Snapple's all too brief foray into the root-beer market.



That might be the flavor. I just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 11, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Root beer, birch beer, and sarsaparilla are all similar beverages. They are also all delicious. :eat2:



I agree!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 16, 2013)

Drank a shit-ton of sarsaparilla in the video game "Fallout: New Vegas". I consider myself an expert.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 14, 2014)

Check this out.

http://smalltownbrewery.com/?page_id=11

"Not Your Father's Root Beer" is a 10% ABV root beer. The reviews I've read say it tastes like a high quality root beer with the alcohol flavor being unnoticeable. Sounds dangerous! Since I can't have alcohol, I can't ever try it. Maybe one of you intrepid root beer lovers will find a way to get some and tell me what it's like!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 17, 2014)

A totally new root beer review!

What we have today is Grown Up Soda Dry Root Beer. "Not too sweet," it says.

The ingredients are "purified sparkling water, cane sugar, birch oil and other natural flavors, caramel color (from cane sugar), quilaja, citric acid."

Frowning at the screw on cap, I remove it and take a sniff. Classic root beer nose, nothing surprising. Pouring reveals a very anemic head, looking more like a typical soda fizz. Sniffing again before drinking gives me pause, as I detect a bit of an astringent undertone.

The flavor is harsh. The astringent nose is present in the aftertaste. The mouth feel is watery, and it tastes like carbonated mouthwash. I can understand wanting a less sweet root beer - some of the brands overdo the sugar to the point of being cloying - but they've gone too far. The drink suffers greatly from having too little sugar.

I am thinking the astringent taste is the birch oil unmitigated by sweetness. Not a pleasant experience. It has less than half the sugar of a typical soda, judging by the carb count and calories per serving.

I'm advising everyone to take a pass on this root beer. It's just too harsh and watery. Not good at all.

The picture: 

View attachment 2014-01-17 19.48.51.jpg


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 17, 2014)

Soo..we went to new restaurant in Columbus called Melt (http://meltbarandgrilled.com/menu/) and they had an extensive drink menu.....(as well as totally awesome food!) and they had several root beers. However, the one that caught our attention was Hard Root Beer made by one of my favorite root beer companies - Sprecher's and it was quite tasty


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 17, 2014)

I recently tried a "dry" vanilla bean soda that was very similar to Dromond's description of the "dry" rootbeer but not as severe. It lacked alot of things including calories. 

It was like I was drinking something that was intended to be a mixer.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, I am officially in the land down under, where it is pretty impossible to find root beer at all. The only place we've had any luck is the local Costco (closest thing we have here to an American store), where they sell... Faygo. I bought some because, well, that was the only option - though from the reviews here there doesn't seem to be much hope of too pleasant an experience. :doh:


----------



## Dromond (Jan 18, 2014)

It's no Sprecher's, that's for sure.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 18, 2014)

Dromond said:


> "_The flavor is harsh...I am thinking the astringent taste is the birch oil unmitigated by sweetness. Not a pleasant experience. It has less than half the sugar of a typical soda, judging by the carb count and calories per serving..._"





Fuzzy said:


> "_I recently tried a "dry" vanilla bean soda that was very similar to Dromond's description of the "dry" rootbeer but not as severe. It lacked alot of things including calories..._"


You've made me curious all the same. Sometimes things just taste differently to different people: I used to work with a guy who was diabetic, could only drink diet-soda. If he had so much as a swig of regular, it would taste like syrup to him. I'm also told that if you persistently reduce/remove-all of the salt from your diet, it will eventually effect your taste as well; e.g. at a certain point something like a normal bag of potato chips or even a decent hot-dog will taste god-awful.

Maybe these products are really for people who already consume less sugar & salt but are still craving the natural essence of the drink. Also, keep in mind, as with beers & champagnes of mixed quality, more carbonation can go a long way toward enhancing flavor. If that's not something you're used to, I can see how it would give a drink more of a harsh feel to it.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 18, 2014)

Today's review is Maine Root root beer.

This one has a legitimate bottle cap. I approve. Removing the cap reveals a strong root beer nose with a hint of spiciness I can't identify. 

Pouring produces a satisfying and long lasting head, which is important for a root beer to have. The flavor is classic root beer with an undertone of spice that suggests cinnamon. Carbonation is strong, but not harshly so. The mouthfeel is pleasantly creamy, and the aftertaste is understated but long lasting. Afterward I had a good belch.

All in all, I really like it. 4 out of 5 rating for Maine Root. 

View attachment image_05.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Feb 2, 2014)

Another review, I'll keep this one short.

Brownie Caramel Cream Root Beer. No head to speak of, very weak carbonation, medicinal nose with medicinal flavor, watery mouthfeel, and terrible aftertaste. It sucks. A lot. Never buy this.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh man, that Maine Root stuff sounds like my dream root beer, because after trying Sprecher's Puma Kola I was thinking a hint of cinnamon would be great in a root beer!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 3, 2014)

For cinnamon in your root beer, you can't do better than Gale's.


----------



## one2one (Feb 7, 2014)

We took a field trip to a soda shop today that has at least fifty different root beers. In the summer during their high season they have about 200! I bought a butterscotch root beer to try because it just sounded intriguing.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 8, 2014)

Butterscotch root beer is AMAZING.


----------



## one2one (Feb 8, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Butterscotch root beer is AMAZING.



It _was_ awesome!


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 19, 2014)

WHere is Dromond?!?! Did anyone review Hansen's Creamy Root Beer? Did I? haha


I am waiting for it to chill but here are the ingredients:

Pure triple filtered carbonated water, sugar, caramel color, wintergreen, birch, anise, SASSAFRAS, Tahitian vanilla extract, citric acid


Too bad they didn't use honey but at least they got the vanilla 


Review to come soon!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 19, 2014)

You will love it. :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry Dro but the couple I had were lame (had to drink the second one because I already bought it). I wasn't impressed. 

I had some bottled IBC at a couple local shops recently (haven't had this brand in a looonnnng while) and thought it was much better than Hansen's.

I need to find me some Henry's.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 8, 2014)

Still looking for good root beer here in Aus (so far all I've found is Faygo). Decided to pick up some sarsaparilla (Bundaberg brand) to see if it comes close... only I picked up the Diet kind by mistake. It tastes like rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Dromond (May 8, 2014)

I wish I had the money to send you a case of Sprecher's.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 8, 2014)

Aw, that is the sweetest!  Even if you had the cash I'd say save your money, though. You've got tons of way more important things to spend it on.  Nine-tenths of the cost of shipping a case here would be the shipping. It'd be insanely expensive. That's the only reason I haven't done that yet myself. 

Eventually I'll find something good here!


----------



## one2one (May 11, 2014)

I recently tried a WBC Goose Island Chicago Style Root Beer and was really impressed. Except for an occasional taste of a craft soda, I don't drink soda and rarely miss it, but this one is worth having again. Soon.


----------



## Dromond (May 11, 2014)

Goose Island is a really good root beer, no question. :eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 22, 2014)

Starbucks serves sodas called "fizzios" now. One of the flavor options is spiced root beer. Husband and I split a small one tonight to see what it was all about, and we were both pleasantly surprised. I thought it had an awesome flavor. Strong but balanced, spicy and a little bit sharp. And not overly sweet. Just the right amount of fizz too. They're expensive, but it was a nice treat. I'll have another one for sure one day.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 23, 2014)

Tracyarts said:


> Starbucks serves sodas called "fizzios" now. One of the flavor options is spiced root beer. Husband and I split a small one tonight to see what it was all about, and we were both pleasantly surprised. I thought it had an awesome flavor. Strong but balanced, spicy and a little bit sharp. And not overly sweet. Just the right amount of fizz too. They're expensive, but it was a nice treat. I'll have another one for sure one day.



Huh. I'll have to try this. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 25, 2014)

Boo, my local Starbucks doesn't have it yet.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, we got another one of the Starbucks Fizzio spiced root beers over the weekend and it didn't taste the same. It was the same Starbucks location, but this time the soda had a bit of a sour taste to it and I didn't like it at all. They do sell a lemon Fizzio, and they mix the sodas to order right there behind the counter, so maybe it was a cross-contamination issue? My husband picked it up from the drive-through and didn't see them make it, so who knows? He thought it tasted different, but not off-putting like it was to me, so I let him finish it. I think that's it for me though, I don't usually go to Starbucks much and when I do it's usually just for an iced tea. 

If they do make it to your area, take it with a grain of salt, because of the two I've had, there's been one hit and one miss.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 29, 2014)

Starbucks is too expensive to play root beer roulette.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 1, 2014)

I bought some root beer barrels to use in my cotton candy machine.. root beer cotton candy!!


----------



## one2one (Aug 2, 2014)

Well, the last of the root beer from our soda shop field trip is officially gone. My nephew had the Gale's with cinnamon, ginger and vanilla, and I tried a bit of it. It's an impressive root beer, but I much prefer the WBC Goose Island Chicago Style one. And the butterscotch!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 4, 2014)

Butterscotch root beer is amazingly good. :eat2:


----------



## Dromond (Sep 20, 2014)

Calorie counters and diabetics rejoice! A diet root beer that has the Dromond stamp of approval!

Sprecher's Lo Cal root beer is great! Not just tolerable, or merely good, but GREAT! It is sweetened with saccharine in addition to honey and sugar. If you drink the whole bottle in one setting (and why wouldn't you?), you'll get a total of 8 grams of sugar, rather than around 100 grams.

The root beer experience is there, friends and neighbors. While the mouthfeel is not nearly as creamy as the regular brew, it still has a mouthfeel. It does not feel like root beer flavored mouthwash. The head is respectable, and the carbonation is toned down a bit so as to not overpower the feel of it in your mouth. And best of all, the root beery taste is there in all it's glory.

In conclusion: I APPROVE! I would and will drink it again!


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 20, 2014)

Good to know, Dro. Thanks. I can only tolerate Splenda. Saccharine and Aspartame give me raging headaches and fluid retention something horrible!

The diet root beer I drink every evening is Hansen's Diet Creamy Root Beer. It is a bit heavy on the licorice taste in some batches, but all in all, I think it has good flavor for a diet drink.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2014)

Drat. I didn't realize saccharine would cause that reaction.


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have always loved root beer. My dad used to make root beer at home. It was pretty powerful. The rules was that we had to take outside to open it.
When I started driving, going to the A&W root beer drive in was wicked good! They had the best fries and cheeseburgers too. Girls on roller skates would bring the order on a tray that would hang off the car window.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 22, 2014)

I have found I like Vanilla Root beer.. My ex used to get Dad's Rootbeer


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2014)

The A&W and Dad's of ages past are, sadly, in the past. The current formulations of both are inferior products.

And vanilla root beer is darned good. Butterscotch flavor root beer is even better.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2014)

I keep forgetting to look for this. 



Dromond said:


> Calorie counters and diabetics rejoice! A diet root beer that has the Dromond stamp of approval!
> 
> Sprecher's Lo Cal root beer is great! Not just tolerable, or merely good, but GREAT! It is sweetened with saccharine in addition to honey and sugar. If you drink the whole bottle in one setting (and why wouldn't you?), you'll get a total of 8 grams of sugar, rather than around 100 grams.
> 
> ...


----------



## user 29363 (Nov 18, 2014)

im a big fan of root bar. of course A&W is the standard for the industry but I believe barqs is a stronger variety with more flavor. my favorite sleeper independent brand is jone soda.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 30, 2015)

Dro.. look..

*Free Root Beer Float at A&W (8/6)*

Celebrate National Root Beer Float Day with a *free small root beer float* at A&W Restaurants from 2pm to closing on Thursday, August 6th. Find an A&W *near you*.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 30, 2015)

Ice cold diet A&W root beer in an ice cold - from the freezer - hits the spot on a Florida-like humid day


----------



## Dromond (Jul 31, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> Dro.. look..
> 
> *Free Root Beer Float at A&W (8/6)*
> 
> Celebrate National Root Beer Float Day with a *free small root beer float* at A&W Restaurants from 2pm to closing on Thursday, August 6th. Find an A&W *near you*.



Hmmmmmm.... Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## one2one (Aug 2, 2015)

So I tried a new root beer today, and had I read some of the previous reviews from a year and a half ago, I would have made a better choice. The Brownie Caramel Cream Root Beer was not it. I agree with Dromond; it's oddly medicinal tasting, plus the caramel makes it too sweet, and the cream reminds me of a root beer float without any of the wonderful elements that adding ice cream would bring to it. It was weird. I'd intended to use up the last of the ice cream by making a float, but I figured it would be too sweet and overkill on the cream factor. I did it anyway, and it got better. It was still too sweet for me, but less medicinal and more like a float that fans of cream soda might enjoy.

I wouldn't buy it again but will go back for the Maine Root I should have bought instead.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 19, 2015)

Coney Island Brewing Company (basically Sam Adams) Hard Root Beer. 5.9% abv, I'm not sure if it is brewed or if they just add malt liquor but they call it an ale so I assume it brewed. It's cloyingly sweet, but interesting.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm going to have to confess that I don't have the faintest idea what root beer is. But if it tastes like regular beer, I will definitely hate it.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 20, 2015)

Root beer is a soda/pop like sasparilla or ginger ale/ginger beer. Typically no alcohol in it. Sweet flavor with vanilla and sassafrass or sasparilla.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## balletguy (Aug 20, 2015)

Not Your Fathers Root Beer. It's a great beer that tastes like Root Beer :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 20, 2015)

Not your fathers root beer got a slightly higher rating on beer advocate than coney island, may try it. Though it is also supposed to be very sweet. I got some hard ginger beer that was great a while back. Not very sweet but spicy from a lot of ginger, which I liked.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## balletguy (Aug 20, 2015)

Cooney Island was tasty as well. I tried it with some ice cream the other day it was great


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 22, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Root beer is a soda/pop like sasparilla or ginger ale/ginger beer. Typically no alcohol in it. Sweet flavor with vanilla and sassafrass or sasparilla.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Ah, okay, thank you! So it is ginger flavoured?


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 22, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Ah, okay, thank you! So it is ginger flavoured?


No ginger in it, just similar in that it is a spiced soda. It has a vanilla and ummm imagine anise but like mellow. Sassafras is anise that has smoked some weed and chilled out. Not sharp at all and not spicy like ginger.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dromond (Aug 23, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Ah, okay, thank you! So it is ginger flavoured?



There is a ginger flavored beverage known as ginger beer, but it is a different beast, a distant cousin of root beer. Root beer is called "beer" because it is a fermented beverage flavored by various roots and other spices. Although it is a fermented beverage, it is non-alcoholic... usually. If you let it ferment long enough, it will become a hard beverage.

The Prohibition era here in the United States is the reason root beer is such a thing here. When alcohol was outlawed, brewing companies turned to making root beer to stay in business. The process for making root beer is the same as making beer, though they are very different beverages, and uses the same equipment. Root beer is not like other soft drinks, at least proper root beer isn't.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 23, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> No ginger in it, just similar in that it is a spiced soda. It has a vanilla and ummm imagine anise but like mellow. Sassafras is anise that has smoked some weed and chilled out. Not sharp at all and not spicy like ginger.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk





Dromond said:


> There is a ginger flavored beverage known as ginger beer, but it is a different beast, a distant cousin of root beer. Root beer is called "beer" because it is a fermented beverage flavored by various roots and other spices. Although it is a fermented beverage, it is non-alcoholic... usually. If you let it ferment long enough, it will become a hard beverage.
> 
> The Prohibition era here in the United States is the reason root beer is such a thing here. When alcohol was outlawed, brewing companies turned to making root beer to stay in business. The process for making root beer is the same as making beer, though they are very different beverages, and uses the same equipment. Root beer is not like other soft drinks, at least proper root beer isn't.



Ah, okay, thanks for the explanation! As long as it isn't actually ginger flavoured, it might be nice!


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 23, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Ah, okay, thanks for the explanation! As long as it isn't actually ginger flavoured, it might be nice!



The closest thing I can think of to compare it to there is Dandelion and Burdock soda, if you've ever had that. 

Some popular brands here (IE: A&W) are more like a somewhat-more-complex cream soda...but I don't know if you have cream soda there either. Not so much the case with craft root beer.

At the very least, I can promise it is less peculiar than Irn-Bru.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 23, 2015)

I've had Dandelion and Burdock, and the comparison isn't a very good one. Root beer, birch beer, and sarsaparilla are similar drinks, but nothing else really comes close.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 23, 2015)

Dromond said:


> I've had Dandelion and Burdock, and the comparison isn't a very good one. Root beer, birch beer, and sarsaparilla are similar drinks, but nothing else really comes close.


YEAH! What were you thinking? What kind of depraved mind compares Dandelion Burdock Soda to root beer?

I had dandelion beer once, they use it instead of hops as a bittering agent. It was very good.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 24, 2015)

One thing they say is wintergreen is often used as a flavor substitute for root beer. I found that surprising. 

Also according to Wikipedia Burdock and Dandelion is similar in flavor to sassparilla, which I always thought in turn similar to root beer. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 24, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> One thing they say is wintergreen is often used as a flavor substitute for root beer. I found that surprising.
> 
> Also according to Wikipedia Burdock and Dandelion is similar in flavor to sassparilla, which I always thought in turn similar to root beer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



In the family cookbook, wintergreen was used, because "It helped reduce gas."


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 24, 2015)

Rojodi said:


> In the family cookbook, wintergreen was used, because "It helped reduce gas."


Well a lot these drinks were originally supposed to be medicinal. All the bark and whatnot. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 28, 2015)

I find it amusing that diet A&W root beer (which I think is delicious) makes a big deal on the packaging that it includes "aged vanilla". However, vanilla is not listed in the ingredients.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 30, 2015)

That's because the "aged vanilla" is more accurately called "artificial flavoring."


----------



## Dromond (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm writing a new soda review for the first time in ages, and it isn't about root beer. I'm reviewing Cicero Beverage Company Candied Bacon Creme Soda.

I'm writing this review in real time, so you are getting my impressions as they happen. I'm also going to say up front I expect this soda to taste very dire. I'm expecting a gut wrenching experience, and anything north of that will be a pleasant surprise. Why am I doing this, you ask? So you don't have to. I'm just that generous. Or stupid.

First to examine the bottle. Real sugar, which is good. But the old bugaboo "artificial flavors" rears it's ugly and unwelcome head.

Off comes the cap. The first sniff gives me a very weird impression. A second sniff confirms the first. I can't quite describe what it smells like... the cloying impression I get is not a good sign.

Pouring it into a glass reveals the lack of head one would expect from a creme soda. The smell is almost overwhelming. The soda itself is much darker than a vanilla creme soda, being almost translucent brown.

Now here is where rubber meets road. How does it taste?

...

This may well be the worst thing I have ever put in my mouth. There is the taste of vanilla, but it doesn't stand a chance against the blitzkrieg of bitterly medicinal smoke flavor. The flavor of bacon, if it is present at all, is utterly lost. The stringent smoke overtone assaults the senses, eradicating anything that would be worth drinking here. I said I expected dire. I didn't get dire. I got vile. Wretched. Hideous. A horror show of appalling flavors.

AVOID THIS AT ALL COSTS! SAVE YOURSELVES! 

View attachment IMG_20151005_243853167a.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 5, 2015)

Fun! (For us). 

Have you tried the Jones soda holiday gift packs? With flavors like gravy, holiday ham, etc? Similar experiences.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 5, 2015)

I have not and I will not. A man can only take so much.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 5, 2015)

Dromond said:


> I have not and I will not. A man can only take so much.



Smart man!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 19, 2015)

The next installment of Real Time Reviews of Soft Drinks that are Not Root Beer

This time it is Flying Cauldron Butterscotch Beer (non-alcoholic). It's actually a cream soda, not a beer. So much for truth in labeling. Speaking of labels, the label looks like a beer label. I wouldn't have known it wasn't a beer product if it hadn't been located with specialty soft drinks in the grocery store.

Taking off the cap and sniffing reveals a dominating butterscotch smell. Truthfully, butterscotch is the only thing I can smell here. It's very strong.
Pouring reveals it to have no head at all. Cream soda typically doesn't foam up much, but it usually has at least a little. The color is a pale amber, as one would expect from a vanilla cream soda. The dominating butterscotch smell is not mitigated by pouring.

The taste is... one dimensional. Butterscotch in all phases of the palate. The initial hit, the peak of flavor, and the finish are all butterscotch all the time. It's incredibly sweet, also. It has very anemic carbonation, which is a shame. A carbonic burn would have broken up the monotonously sweet butterscotch flavor.

In conclusion, the flavor is like putting a handful of butterscotch hard candy in your mouth. I've tasted worse, but about the best thing I can say for it is, you won't gag. It isn't worth buying. 

View attachment IMG_20151019_190557350.jpg


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 7, 2016)

i was up visiting my daughter at college yesterday. we took her to the store to get some actual healthy food...lol...and i saw a display for 

the best damn root beer. at 8.99 for a 6 pack it had better be. hub could not bring himself to buy it for 9 bucks. 

i googled it and turns out it is made by anheuser busch. it does have alcohol in it. from what i read online, it is not well liked.


----------



## Badcatalex (Aug 2, 2016)

My favourite brand and kind of root beer is Diet A&W. It has a nice, creamy taste and over at our Walmart, we can buy a 2 liter bottle for $5.81! &#9786;


----------



## Leem (Oct 10, 2016)

Love root beer. When I was a kid dad's root beer on tap was my favorite. I don't particularly like it now. Currently I like IBC.


----------



## Sculptor (Oct 10, 2016)

My favorite root beer was from a flea market up in Candia, NH; they were making the batches in front of us, which I don't fully remember because I was quite young.

Second favorite is from Mercury Brewing in Ipswich, MA.


----------



## ampleauroradelicatefame (Jun 9, 2017)

OMG Root Beer is my favorite! The root beer floats at XXX Root Beer are pretty good


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 17, 2017)

I used to love root beer, well still do but it gives me heartburn now.  Its about the only food/drink that does, weirdly.


----------

